# 1952 Ford 8N engine help



## TX8Nfan (6 mo ago)

Howdy folks, I’ve got a 52 8n and I’m doing a complete engine rebuild. I am trying to figure out which valve train kit I need. Wether I need rotating or non rotating. Thanks a lot!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello TX8Nfan, welcome to the tractor forum.

IMO, the valves rotating gives them more protection against problems by closing in a different position each time. Hey, it's your tractor, do what you think is best.


----------



## TX8Nfan (6 mo ago)

Thank you! I have been trying to figure out what the main difference is. Rotating it is then


----------

